# Qourra won't wake up



## littlerunner (Aug 7, 2012)

I made a C&C cage about a month ago and my hedgehogs seem to love their bigger homes. But last night and tonight they didnt play. I figured they didnt play last night because it was too noisy with me working on paper work but their cages were covered and usually they play anyways. I didnt have time to give my hedgies snuggles today but when i got home and noticed they didnt eat or play yet I panicked and woke my boy hedgie first. Clu was a bit mad at first but once i was done checking him over to make sure he wasnt hibernating he went right to playing and eating. 

When I took Qourra out she was balled up like her life depended on it. I tried coaxing her out with meal worms ( her fave she will attack the container their in just to get them) but she didnt respond. She unballed a little but she wasnt wanting them. I cant clearly tell her temperature so I have been cuddling here skin to skin (which hurts alot for me haha) and she turned around once but it feels like shes shaking a little.. nothing crazy but if im still long enough i can feel it. She also seems to be licking her mouth or nose a lot from what i can hear.. Im just trying to figure out whats going on with her.. she seemed to have hiccups at one point?


----------



## littlerunner (Aug 7, 2012)

She just unballed but shes just laying on my tummy. all the lights in my room are off im just using my phone. If i go to move though im scared she will ball up because she hates when i move her. She likes to do her own thing. Im just scared she will ball up again and repeat the situation


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Do you have a thermometer in both cages to check the temp? C&C cages are often harder to keep warm than other cages and they might be cold. If she doesn't start acting normal soon I would consider taking her to the vet. If she warms up and starts behaving normally then I would guess her cage isn't warm enough.


----------



## littlerunner (Aug 7, 2012)

Yes it says its at 21.3 Celsius right now.. I have a heater that heats the whole room and turns on when its not at 22 degrees and plastic weathering over the windows for winter so we dont spend a crazy amount on heating their room.. perhaps to make up the heat in their cage I should up the heat in the room another degree? It just seems so close that i wouldnt expect her to hibernate over .7 degree difference


----------



## littlerunner (Aug 7, 2012)

She is also acting normal now last night was a bit colder then usual here because it was raining so that probably played a part in trying to heat the room. But as mentioned before we have weathering plastic over our window..


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

Weathering plastic is not going to make her warmer, you need a heat and light set up.

21.3 is only 70 degrees F, she needs to be at least 23 or 24 degrees C--at least 74-76 F.

It sounds like this is a hibernation attempt, you need to bump up the heat so she can recover. Watch out for respiratory infections, she will be more susceptible to them.


----------

